
Cameras in latest OS X broken and no fix coming Apple says "not our problem." - austengary
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4552?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
======
RoboCheeks
This seems like a pretty misleading title.

The built-in camera is only broken for some apps not built by Apple.

From what I can tell, the issue seems to be related to how the developer of
the app accesses the camera, and it is within the developer's power to fix.
What should Apple do to fix it?

Edit: Spelling and grammar.

